# Large Bench Scraper



## clayton (Mar 16, 2012)

For years I have been using a standard all metal bench scraper like this one below to transfer cut food from cutting board to stove when not using my cleaver: 







It works well for small amounts of food, but I am wondering if there are any larger all metal ones available. Something around 8" wide by 6" deep would be nice. I have searched the internets and have found nothing. I am about to pick up some flat stock and make one or a few myself, but thought I'd check in case something is out there I missed.

Thanks!


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 16, 2012)

I've seen bigger ones on TV, but not in stores.

Maybe we can talk Del into banging a few of these out in a nice stainless damascus...


----------



## clayton (Mar 16, 2012)

Damascus bench scraper - could be quite nice!


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd pay ten bucks for one of those!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 16, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> Maybe we can talk Del into banging a few of these out in a nice stainless damascus...



Or Randy.

Randy will make _anything_.


----------



## Seth (Mar 16, 2012)

This one is pretty good for larger amounts. I'm thinking about 40% bigger than standard and with sides. Says 3 cups worth.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00015CP7A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## clayton (Mar 16, 2012)

Seth said:


> This one is pretty good for larger amounts. I'm thinking about 40% bigger than standard and with sides. Says 3 cups worth.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00015CP7A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



That one has potential, but according to the reviewers, somewhat of a pain got clean once you get food in the handle. Also, not sure I want/like the sides.


----------



## Seth (Mar 16, 2012)

I never had a problem with food/handle thing even though some reviewers complained about that. Like you, I use a regular one and pull this out when I know larger am'ts of stuff are needed. I find the sides help with not losing the food during the torso twist over to the range. However, I do like the idea of damascus in 19C27. Also, for $8....


----------



## clayton (Mar 16, 2012)

Seth said:


> I never had a problem with food/handle thing even though some reviewers complained about that. Like you, I use a regular one and pull this out when I know larger am'ts of stuff are needed. I find the sides help with not losing the food during the torso twist over to the range. However, I do like the idea of damascus in 19C27. Also, for $8....



Glad to hear it is working for you. For the price I guess it is probably worth a shot. Although with that damascus scraper coming up...


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 16, 2012)

I love scrapers with a bend in the blade. Has nothing to do with what you posted, just thought id get that off my chest


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 16, 2012)

we used to use a dedicated metal dustpan.


----------



## clayton (Mar 16, 2012)

quantumcloud509 said:


> I love scrapers with a bend in the blade. Has nothing to do with what you posted, just thought id get that off my chest



Having a hard time visualizing (probably just lack or coffee or a dumb moment) - have any pictures?


----------



## clayton (Mar 16, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> we used to use a dedicated metal dustpan.



HAHA! I have been doing searches on dustpans for the past few minutes.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 16, 2012)

Really, no one even brought up a all in 1 tool for this purpose? The Chinese cleaver. You can look at all the beautiful ones on the forums, I'm sure there is even some damascus ones too. ok rant off. btw I love bench knives too.


----------



## clayton (Mar 16, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Really, no one even brought up a all in 1 tool for this purpose? The Chinese cleaver. You can look at all the beautiful ones on the forums, I'm sure there is even some damascus ones too. ok rant off. btw I love bench knives too.



I use a cleaver (sugi #6), but when I don't then I like the scraper. In addition, since my stove is across the floor from sink and cutting area, I am essentially walking back and forth across the kitchen with a blade in hand balancing food, this mixes poorly with my children that show up in the kitchen when least expected, so even the cleaver is (unfortunately) not ideal.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 16, 2012)

here ya go
http://lifewithoutplastic.com/boutique/images/large/dustpandelta_LRG.jpg
http://www.dallasbonsai.com/store/media/newSSdustpan.JPG


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 16, 2012)

Damascus. Bench. Scraper. Dooo eeet!!


----------

